

Donovan Strain Decodes Ice Cube's Official 'Good Day' as January 20th, 1992 - espeed
http://murkavenue.tumblr.com/post/16553509655/i-found-ice-cubes-good-day

======
selectout
Debunked by Ice Cube himself: [http://news.moviefone.com/2012/03/04/ice-cube-
good-day/](http://news.moviefone.com/2012/03/04/ice-cube-good-day/)

Edit: This day fits the criteria, but he mentions it's just the aggregate of
what makes a good day.

~~~
espeed
Donovan's update at the end of the post...

    
    
       January 20th 2014 the Good Day was celebrated at Goodyear   
       with Ice Cube in a big way and I got to be there to
       witness history, read the story here:
    

[http://murkavenue.tumblr.com/post/74217853222/the-return-
to-...](http://murkavenue.tumblr.com/post/74217853222/the-return-to-finding-
out-ice-cubes-good-day).

------
freiheit
Here's a song from an album released October 1989 that debunks his claim of
when pagers were available:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7Og1DuMu3k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7Og1DuMu3k)

